# 1997 740il Instruments & HVAC Questions



## SSR330Ci (Sep 15, 2004)

I'm working on a 97 model year (late 96 build) 740il and I have a couple of questions ...

1. The instrument/gauge panel has several electronic diodes(?) that have gone out on the outside temperature and the main information displays - What are the options to fix it; i.e., which parts can I buy & replace? Does anyone have a good source for used instrument clusters?

2. The HVAC automatic temperature control doesn't work - it either blows hot or cold air all the time; setting the interior temperature makes little difference. I understand there are 5 temperature sensors, 2 heater control valves, and the HVAC control panel that could be factors. Does the 740il have any known weaknesses in the HVAC temperature control system; i.e., components that are known to fail, where should I start first?

3. Front cup holder is broken, outside half come off - this seems like a poor design ... lots of plastic, weak parts. Screws that secure the cup holder are only accessible from behind. The dealer wants big bucks for a new one. Is there a better aftermarket cup holder available that fixes the weak parts and mounts in the same place?

Thanks


----------



## M.Wong (Jan 9, 2003)

mwallace said:


> I'm working on a 97 model year (late 96 build) 740il and I have a couple of questions ...
> 
> 1. The instrument/gauge panel has several electronic diodes(?) that have gone out...
> 
> ...


1. Go to www.e38.org and look up pixels. If you contact the right people at BMWNA, they have been covering the part cost ($600+) and you pay the labor (1-1.5 hours, maybe $100 or so) for a new cluster. I have not heard of people in the Seattle area actually doing it, but nationwide, it has been a success. Look for the posts written by JCFox.

2. I don't have the answer off hand, but I will check around... could be the 40 amp (orange) fuse under the hood, or the heater main valve, or the cooling system thermostat.

3. Link: Cup Holder removal. People have attached the broken front part to the back part. I'd personally glue it shut and buy an aftermarket one. Don't lose the wood trim piece, as it's expensive to replace. New can holder is about $100, new wood trim for it is another $90.

I have the one from www.Cup-Holders.com 
and there is another style people like from www.UltimateCupHolders.com 


















Ultimate Cup Holder
Less expensive, sits low.


----------

